# Opinion on breed (looking for new dog)



## riverbank (Aug 11, 2016)

I (very reluctantly) got rid of my hunting dogs due to not hunting enough to justify keeping them penned up. I had a small crew of black mouth curs that I hog hunted with, and a blue tick hound that we had planned to coon hunt with. Now , other than a VERY OLD bulldog that stays in the yard , we are dog less. The ole bulldog is a good dog.  But he won't follow me anywhere. He would rather lay around. And I don't really blame him. I am looking at getting a dog to go fishing with. I live on the river and fish at least several times a week. I want to stay away from the hunting dogs like hounds and the curs I had. They wouldn't stay around . They want to hunt to much. I wade this river when I fish and I'm just looking for a dog that would do it with me. And when we get to where we're going he just plays around or lays in the sand waiting on me to move. I know this is asking alot and every dog is different, but I just wanted to see what y'all thought. I really like a chocolate lab. We had a lab as kids and he was a heck of a dog. And smart as a whip. Y'all reckon this would fit the bill for what I'm looking for ?


----------



## Big7 (Aug 11, 2016)

Dachshund.

I know you said you don't want a hound.
Mine is very loyal and affectionate.

He don't shed or stink and don't eat much.
I don't know about all of them but mine
don't like strange dogs. He has to warm up to them.
Thinks he's 180 pounds when he really only 18 pounds.

I have a deaf JRT but he's more of a mama's boy.


----------



## riverbank (Aug 11, 2016)

Big7  we had a dachshund as well when I was young. Cool dogs for sure. But I like a big dog.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2016)

Australian Cattle Dog. A Blue Heeler makes a fine companion.


----------



## rydert (Aug 11, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Australian Cattle Dog. A Blue Heeler makes a fine companion.



X's 2 on what Nic said......never had such a loyal dog.


----------



## rydert (Aug 11, 2016)

They knew they were in trouble because they are not supposed to be on the furniture.......


----------



## state159 (Aug 11, 2016)

Golden Retriever. Loyal, low energy and wants to be with you.


----------



## tucker80 (Aug 11, 2016)

Can't go wrong with a lab. If you want one low key, check kennels raising show dogs instead of the hunting lines. Awesome dogs as you already know. PM sent.


----------



## Red dirt clod (Aug 12, 2016)

*Chocalate Lab*

My son has this lab and because he now travels for his job and his wife is a traveling nurse he wants to find him a good home. 5 years old, house trained, really a good dog. Take a look,


----------



## rollingwiththeflow (Aug 14, 2016)

Lab. I have had three so far in my life on this earth. Each lived 10 to 13 years. Each were the same only different in personality. My current one is Benny. He is smart. I never really "trained" him , he just kind of knew what was expected of him. He is ready to do what ever I want and he doesn't complain. He goes everywhere I go. He loves to fish and swim. He sits in the boat or on the dock and watches me. When it's time to go , he goes all day. When it's time to relax he lays by my feet and relaxes. I talk to him and he actually listens. He understands everything I tell him. I say " Go see who's at the door" and he actually goes to the door and stares at it. " Go check on sissy" and he goes to my daughters room to see what she is doing. I don't now how but he understands. He guards my house and is protective over my family. If he doesn't like someone there is a good reason. He is usually right about people and I have learned to respect his judgement. He is not overly aggressive but he lets you now when someone isn't right. I could go on all day about my Lab. All I can say is I couldn't imagine a day without him with me.


----------



## riverbank (Aug 14, 2016)

Well we ended up with Patton this morning. (Thanks red dirt clod) we eased down to the river (ball and coffee in hand) this morning about 9:00 , we got down to the bottom of the pasture, the river became visible and he paused mid stride with a front leg still off the ground. Stared for a second or 2 and then lit out like his tail was on fire. The rest was history. I think he'll fit in just fine.


----------



## riverbank (Aug 14, 2016)

Makin' wake in a no wake zone


----------



## caughtinarut (Aug 14, 2016)

Looks like he is happy!


----------



## Cmp1 (Nov 11, 2016)

rydert said:


> X's 2 on what Nic said......never had such a loyal dog.



X3,,,, or a red,,,,


----------



## sweatequity (Nov 11, 2016)

*Belgian Malinois*

Great house dogs, don't shed, protective of their family, highly trainable.


----------



## king killer delete (Nov 29, 2016)

Go rescue some poor dog from the pound and save a life


----------



## 3ringer (Nov 30, 2016)

German Shorthair Pointer, very smart, great house pets and watchdogs. They love to fetch . I have had Labs before. Labs sheds a lot and are big dogs. GSP's average about 50 lbs. We loved our GSP so much , we bought another one for a playmate.


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jan 22, 2017)

https://guidehire.co/blog/59-the-top-9-dogs-to-fish-with


----------

